# Teichvergrößerung



## WelliJustin (3. Feb. 2012)

Hallo, ich bin Justin ein 13 jähriger Junge 

zu Zeit haben wir einen 750l Teich der gefiltert wird, in Ihm leben 7 Goldfische und einige __ Stichlinge. 

Da dieser Teich jedoch viel zu klein ist werden ich und mein Vater in diesem Jahr einen neuen bauen. Er hat mir gesagt er möchte nicht mehr als 350€ ausgeben. 

Was kann man dafür bekommen? 
dieses mal wollen wir einen Folienreich bauen, der bodengrund in unseren breiten ist sand. 

Ich würde wen 350€ nicht reichen zum Wohle der Fische auch noch etwas dazu geben. 
Eine Pumpe könnte man ja von ebay kaufen 
und den Filter könnte ich aus einer Regentonne bauen. 



Wie groß könnte der Teich mit dem Geld werden und was für fische könnten wir in ihm halten? 


Viele Grüße wünscht Justin


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin 
:willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.



> Was kann man dafür bekommen?


Für 350 € bekommst Du eine ganze Menge an Folie.
Ich hab z. B. für meinen Naturteich ziemlich genau 350 € an Folie ausgegeben.
Mein Teich hat die Maße von ca. 9,50m L x 3,5m B m 1,3 m T.
Für eine 1mm Dicke Folie, welche ich Dir übrigens empfehlen würde, zahlt man bei
seriösen Anbietern ca. 5 €/m². ( z. B. NG)
Wenn Du jetzt ca. 250 € für die Folie veranschlagst so kommst Du auf ca. 50 m².
Das wäre dann bei einer Teichtiefe von ca. 1,2 m  und Folienmaßen 8 x 6 m
immerhin ein Teich von etwa 6 m Länge und 4 m Breite.


> dieses mal wollen wir einen Folienreich bauen, der bodengrund in unseren breiten ist sand.


Für mich käme auch nur Folienteich in Frage. Da ihr einen Sandboden habt, kannst Du
auf ein Unterlegflies eigentlich verzichten.
Ob Du unbedingt eine Pumpe und einen Filter brauchst, das kommt auf die Art der
Fische und die Art des Teiches an, den Du Dir bauen willst.
Ich persönlich bin kein so Freund von Goldfischen, die meisten Fischteiche, die ich kenne
und in denen Goldfische leben ( und ich kenne wirklich viele Teiche) haben Probleme mit
der Wasserqualität und Sichttiefe.
Das liegt daran, dass Goldfische gründelnde Fische sind, und diese somit immer wieder
den Boden durchwühlen und dadurch Nährstoffe wieder in den Teich freisetzen.
Dadurch entsteht meist eine Trübung und auch Algenwachstum wird dadurch gefördert.
Klar kann man durch eine gute Filterung auch dabei sehr gute Erfolge erzielen, doch dies
ist meist mit hohem Filteraufwand und auch Folgekosten für Strom gekoppelt.
Ich versuchte bei mir einen Naturnahen Fischteich zu verwirklichen - in diesem halte
ich ca. 250 __ Moderlieschen, ausserdem habe ich ca. 10 __ Molche und verschiedene Frosch-
arten sowie ca. 10 verschiedene Libellenarten im Teich.
Ausserdem hab ich fast das ganze Jahr klares Wasser - ohne Filter bzw. Pumpe.
Du siehst auch so etwas ist machbar.
Ich will nicht jedem Teichbesitzer seine Goldfische ausreden, aber die meisten machen
den Fehler und denken sich, die sind schön bunt, die sehe ich dann auch im trüben
Wasser.
Besser ist in meinen Augen, für klares Wasser sorgen, dann sieht man auch unscheinbare
Fische.
Anbei noch ein Bild von meinem Teich

LG Markus


----------



## WelliJustin (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin kein so Freund von Goldfischen


, 

Ich möchte auf alle fälle fische am besten wären natürlich koi. 
Dan würde allerdings der Teich kleiner werden da ich ja das geld für ein __ filtersystem ausgeben muss. 

Übrigens einen schönen Teich hast du!


----------



## Christine (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,

herzlich Willkommen. 

Markus hat Dir ja schon gezeigt, wie weit Du kommst mit 350,- EUR. Und das ist weit entfernt von einem Koi-Teich. Denn der sollte nicht kleiner werden, sondern eher größer. Für den ersten Koi rechnet man 10.000 Liter, für jeden weiteren noch einmal 1.000 Liter oben drauf. Und die benötigte Filteranlage etc. wirst Du für 350,- EUR auch nicht bekommen. 
Was dann noch monatlich an Strom, Futter, etc. dazu kommt, wird Dein Taschengeldbudget auch weit überschreiten.

Du hast doch schon Fische. Die werden sich in dem Teich, den Du mit Deinen Mitteln verwirklichen kannst, sicherlich sehr wohl fühlen.


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin, 
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Schön, dass du dir mit Gedanken um den Teichneubau und das Wohl der Fische machst. 

Schau dich mal im Forum um, damit du eine Vorstellung davon bekommst wie euer Teich aussehen könnte und was an Filter in Frage kommt.

Für 350€ kann man schon einige m² Folie kaufen, einen guten Filter für diesen Preis zu finden ist schon schwieriger.
Wie Markus schon schrieb, sind Goldfische nicht die optimale Besatzung für einen Teich. Diese ziehen eine ganze Menge an zusätzlichen Kosten nach sich.
Ich hatte auch mal 5 Goldfische in einem 750 Liter Teich und habe sie dann in den neuen großen gesetzt. Und Koi wollte ich dann auch noch haben. 

Sie haben den neuen Raum gut genutzt - Futter gab es ja nun im Überfluss. 
Jedes Jahr musste ich 50 verschenken, da sie sich sehr ordentlich vermehrt haben.
Dann war natürlich auch eine Filtererweiterung fällig, die Verrohrung musste vergrößert werden und eine größere  Pumpe war notwendig.
Da sie unersättlich sind, gibt man natürlich auch noch zusätzlich Futter. Sie wachsen dann richtig schnell und der Filter ist wieder zu klein.


----------



## WelliJustin (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Sollte ich lieber einen großen Teich ohne Technik oder einen etwas kleineren dafür aber mit Filter bauen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,

ich persönlich würde mich für einen großen Teich ohne Technik entscheiden.

Ich finde eine große Artenvielfalt am Teich viel interessanter, mit relativ kleinen Fischen
wie Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen oder Stichlingen, die Du ja bereits hast, könntest Du einen
naturnahen Fischteich ohne Technik verwirklichen.


> oder einen etwas kleineren dafür aber mit Filter bauen


Mit Filteranlagen ist das immer so eine Sache. Da kannst Du locker ein paar Hundert €
oder auch ein paar Tausend € ausgeben.
Wie gesagt es kommt darauf an, welche Fische Du im Teich hast, bei den oben genannten
Fischen ist kein Filter zwingend nötig.

LG Markus


----------



## WelliJustin (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Ich möchte auf alle Fälle größere Arten wie Goldfische halten. 
Ich kann ja auch erst mal einen großen Teich ohne Technik bauen und bei Bedarf, wen die Goldfische immer mehr werden einen Filter nachrüsten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,

die Goldfische werden immer mehr werden, verlasse Dich darauf.
Ich will Dich nur vor einem bewahren, was wir jedes Jahr zigmal nach dem Winter haben.
Da lauten dann die Titel " Hilfe alle Fische tot" oder " Totalausfall nach dem Winter".
Die meisten Teichbesitzer haben einfach einen Überbesatz drinnen - und größere Fische
brauchen einfach mehr Sauerstoff das geht oft 2 - 3 Jahre gut und auf einmal sind nochmals
20 Fische mehr drinnen und die Eisdecke ist eine Woche mehr geschlossen und schon
reicht der Sauerstoff nicht aus.
Also gut ich will Dir die Goldfische nicht ausreden, wenn Du unbedingt Goldfische willst,
dann sollst Du sie Dir auch in Deinen Teich geben. Versuche aber dass Du eine Teichtiefe
von minimum 1m besser wären natürlich 1,3m.
Falls Du noch Kois willst solltest Du auf alle Fälle nochmals gut tiefer gehen.
Christine hat Dir ja bereits Wassermengenangaben gemacht, die Du bei Koi - Haltung
beachten solltest.
Also dann würde ich das ganze Budget vorerst in die Folie investieren. Dafür bekommst
Du ca. 70 m² Folie - was dann einer Teichgröße von ca. 7 x 4 m bei einer Tiefe von 1,5 m
bedeutet. Aber bitte nicht so wie ein Schwimmbad bauen.
Lies Dich einfach einmal in unser Basiswissen ein.
Vielleicht zeigst Du dann auch Deinen Eltern einmal ein paar Teichvorschläge hier aus dem
Forum und dann findet ihr schon eine gemeinsame Lösung.
LG Markus


----------



## WelliJustin (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

wir werden da erst einmal wen es wärmer wird den Teich graben und dann gucken wieviel Folie wir brauchen. 

Ist es den Fischen egal ob der Teich nun 4x6m und 1,2m tief ist oder ob er 3x5m und 2m tief ist? 
Wir brauchen dann ja sowieso einen Bagger, oder? ist das mit dem Spaten zu schaffen?


----------



## Zacky (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin.

:Willkommen2im Teichforum.

Um deine letzten Fragen kurz zu beantworten:

1. Den Fischen ist es nicht unbedingt egal, wie tief und wie groß. Sollten es Fische werden, die deutlich größer als normale Goldfische werden oder dann doch irgendwann Koi, sind 1,75-2,00 m Tiefe schon anzustreben. Unterhalb der Größe und Tiefe, kann es auf Dauer ein Risiko werden.

2. Es ist auch je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit von Hand zu schaffen, jedoch ist ein Bagger deutlich schneller. Aber in Anbetracht deines Budgets würde ich von Hand buddeln.

Eine grundlegende Meinung zu deinem Projekt von mir persönlich, ist, dass du besser jetzt etwas größer und entsprechend tiefer baust. Dann erst einmal die Variante von Markus mit dem "naturnahen" Teich ohne Filterung und ohne Fische ins Auge fasst. Später umbauen ist immer deutlich mehr Aufwand und ggf. mehr Kosten. Im kommenden Jahr dann einen Filter nachrüsten und Fische rein. Ist der Teich groß genug, kann es auch der erste Koi sein. Bis dahin, hat sich die Flora und Fauna im Teich angesiedelt und wenn du gut gebaut hast, entwickelt sich schon ein stabiles System.

Ansonsten nicht den Spaß an der Sache verlieren, dran bleiben und weiter den Teich "tunen".


----------



## newbee (3. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*



WelliJustin schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Ich möchte auf alle fälle fische am besten wären natürlich koi.
> Dan würde allerdings der Teich kleiner werden da ich ja das geld für ein filtersystem ausgeben muss.





der war gut.


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Ich wollte den Teich sowieso äher tiefer machen weil er dann nicht so viel Platz braucht. 

Geht auch ein länglicher Teich der aber nur 1,8m breit ist?


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*



WelliJustin schrieb:


> Ich wollte den Teich sowieso äher tiefer machen weil er dann nicht so viel Platz braucht.
> 
> Geht auch ein länglicher Teich der aber nur 1,8m breit ist?



Hallo Justin.

Geht alles, allerdings musst du wirklich darauf achten, was für Fische du einmal haben möchtest. Die Breite, Länge und Tiefe ist für die Tiere wichtig, damit sie sich auch ordentlich im Teich bewegen können. Du musst auch daran denken, dass die Fische auch mal "wenden" müssen. Klingt vielleicht blöd, aber du kannst einen Pkw mit Anhänger (ausgewachsener Koi) in einer schmalen Straße schlechter wenden, als auf einem Parkplatz.

Wenn es letztendlich an dem Platz bzw. an dem Folienmaß scheitert, dann plane etwa 1.50 m Tiefe und 3m Breite, 3m Länge. Da kommst auf gute 13 qbm bei senkrecht abfallenden Wänden, oder du machst ein schönes Teichprofil mit mehren Stufen. Dann aber alles etwa 2m breiter und länger. Die Tiefe von 1,50m würde ich als Minim bei einer Fischhaltung imm Teich ansehen.


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

danke für die Antwort, dann geht es im Frühjahr mit dem Graben los. 

Muss ich beim bau irgendetwas beachten?


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Ja, sehr viel.....

Ist die Frage, was du jetzt nun machen willst!? Einfach drauf los graben ist die eine Sache, aber zu wissen, was noch wird, ist das Entscheidende. Was soll es denn jetzt für ein Teich werden? Ich würde Dir raten, vorab eine Skizze zu machen, mit Form und Tiefenangaben. Da kann man Dir eher einen Rat geben, worauf zu achten ist. Steilwände, schräg abfallende Wände, Pflanzebenen und so weiter.....

Du siehst, ganz einfach ist das nicht beantwortet, aber das wird schon.... Mach bitte mal eine Skize und stell sie ein.....dann macht es mehr Sinn! 

Planst du im Vorfeld nun Fische für später ein? Wenn ja, welche? Wenn es ein Fischteich werden soll, dann brauchst du später ggf. Technik! Dann solltest du Bodenabläufe einplanen.


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

dann werde ich wohl so einen klassischen stufenteich bauen, wie groß sollte die tiefste Zone werden? 
Ich habe gelesen das Koi da sehr viel Platz brauchen


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

OK. Wenn du die klassische Variante bauen möchtest und Fische nach wie vor geplant sind, dann könntest du von Anfang einen Boedenabluaf einplanen und die tiefste Stelle sollte 2 x 2 m sein. Die tiefste Stelle dann 1,50m tief und die nächst höhere Stufe kann dann bei 75cm unter Wasserlinie liegen. Dann noch eine etwas flachere Stufe für Uferbepflanzung die als Sumpfzone in den Garten übergeht.

Das wäre so meine Idee. Aber hierzu findest du bestimmt recht viele Teichbeispiele und Skizzen im Forum. Da sind sehr schöne Teichprofile bei.


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Ich möchte erst mal nur meine 7 Goldfische halten nach einem Jahr sollen dann Koi und ein __ Filtersystem  folgen, bei den Bodenabläufen bin ich mir nicht so sicher da habe ich angst die Folie zu zerstören und das der Teich undicht wird. 
Kann ich nicht einfach die Pumpe in den tiefsten Teil des Teiches legen und sie dann öfter von Algen befreien? 

Ich geh jetzt erst mal raus und tau das Loch im 750l Teich auf!


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Folie: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001MWQCU2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3V7AC9SUQ58WQ


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Wenn du Dir die Mühe machst, jetzt einen recht großen Teich zu bauen und Fische rein sollen, dann würde ich Dir dringend dazu raten einen Bodenablauf einzubauen. Das Abdichten des Bodenablaufes ist nicht das Problem. Ordentlich verklebt und eingebaut, kann da nix passieren. Aber wenn du ihn jetzt schon einbaust, wirst du später für jede technische Hilfe zur Teichreinigung dankbar sein. Auch ist das für ein späteres __ Filtersystem mit einem BA besser. Dann kannst du in Schwerkraft filtern und ggf. einen Filter selber bauen. Schwerkraft ist für gewöhnlich deutlich energieeffizienter. Du kennst den Spruch: "Was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen.!" :smoki

Die Pumpe aus dem Teich zu holen und zu reinigen geht immer, ist aber sicherlich öfters notwendig, zeitraubend und auf Dauer anstrengend und nervig.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hey Justin,

schau mal, die ist noch preiswerter und mit 16Jahren Garantie 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Premium-Teic..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item1e6684600e

oder von teichbedarf24 ... mit dem hab ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Premium-PVC-..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item35b3075f83

Ansonsten ist gute Planung das A und O beim Teichbau.

Mandy


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

danke für die links 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den ebay Teichfolien für ca. 3€ m2 ? 

Erst mal muss ich meine Mutter überreden den Teich bauen zu dürfen mein Vater hat ja schon zugestimmt


----------



## karsten. (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo

ich würde keine schwarze Folie nehmen

selbst wenn man kein "vollständiges Verstecken"  der Folie hinbekommt
tut es im Auge nicht ganz so weh......


Beispiel

Hier ist ein Stein abgerutscht  ... und gibt unbarmherzig den Blick auf Folie frei
(zum Glück ...GRÜNE)  

Medium 8207 anzeigen
mfG


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Also wenn ich keine günstigere Folie bekomme, werde ich meine über ebay kaufen. Und bei 16Jahren Garantie ... was will man da falsch machen?!

Na als Junge dürfte es doch nicht seh schwer sein die Mama zu bezirzen 
Meinem Sohn kann ich nix abschlagen wenn er mit nem Dackelblick kommt *grins*

Mandy


----------



## muschtang (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Sicher das du Goldfische möchtest?

Musste dieses Jahr wegen dieser "netten" Tierchen, meinen ganzen Teich ablassen. Guck dir mal meinen Teich an, damit du dir mal die Relation Fische/Teich nach 2 -3 Jahren überlegen kannst. Noch ein Hinweis: Es wurde nie gefüttert! Nur zu anfang, als es noch 4 Stück waren. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27560

Eingesetz wurden 4 Goldfische. Habe den ganzen Sommer über 10 cm Fische herausgefangen und als Raubfischfutter eingefrohren(50- 60 Stück alle ca 10 cm lang)

November letzten Jahren habe ich mich dann zum ablassen entschlossen. 

Herausbekommen habe ich etwa 150 Goldfische (10 cm aufwärts bis hoch an die 25 cm),sowie unzählige andere __ kleinfische verschiedenster art, sogar mir bisher unbekannte wunderbar schöne silbernbläuliche Fische (ca 5 cm lang), die wieder gesetzt wurden und wachsen dürfen.

Goldfische sind von nun an das Letzte, was mir in den Teich kommt. 

Hast du schonmal Rotaugen in Betracht gezogen? Man kann sie sehr schön beim Füttern und beim Mükenspringen am warmen Sommerabenden beobachten. 

Rotaugen würde womöglich auch ohne Filter auskommen, wenn genug Pflanzen vorhanden sind. Reichen würde eine kleine Pumpe, die etwas Sauerstoff in den Teich befördert. Diese wäre ja schon für kleines Geld zu bekommen!


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

eigentlich würde ich lieber koi statt Goldfischen halten, aber da brauche ich dann wieder so eine teure Filteranlage. 

die Rotaugen sind doch ziemlich unscheinbar, scheu und hängen den ganzen Tag am Teichgrund rum, oder?


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

manche Leute halten doch auch __ Schildkröten im Teich, muss man die dann im Winter reinholen oder halten die Winterschlaf bzw. Starre?


----------



## Digicat (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Servus

Ja in allen belangen ... und einen ausbruchsicheren Teich ... Emys können gut klettern ... < Klick, das ist ein Link


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Ich kann doch auch erst mal kleine Koi einsetzen und wen diese nächstes Jahr gewachsen sind einen Filter nachrüsten. 
Oder gibt es dort ein Problem?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,

ich denke Du hast von vielen kleinen Fischen noch eine falsche Vorstellung.
Also wenn ich so an meine __ Moderlieschen denke, die sind recht flink, bilden oft riesige
Schwärme von bis zu 100 Stück  - sind meist an der Oberfläche zu sehen und springen
früh morgens und Abends aus dem Wasser um Mücken zu fangen.
Und unscheinbar sind sie auch nicht, sie glitzern richtig schön .
Wie bereits Muschtang schreibt geht es mehreren Teichbesitzern, dass sie sich nicht mehr
Goldfische oder auch Kois ( was ja im weiteren Sinne auch Goldfische sind) in den Teich setzen
würden.
Du wirst nur durch eine sehr gute Filteranlage eine gute Wasserqualität erzielen können,
da kannst Du gleich mal einiges an Geld hinlegen.
Auch nicht zu unterschätzen sind die Stromkosten, da ja die Filteranlage dann 24 Stunden
und 7 Tage die Woche laufen muss.
Ich kann dir jetzt keinen genauen Betrag nennen, aber 30 € oder mehr sind da schnell
an Stromkosten beisammen, auch das Futter schlägt dann ganz schön zu Buche.
Ich will Dir nur die Folgekosten etwas aufzeigen, denn diese müssen ja dann auch
getragen werden. 
Und ich weiß nicht ob Du dein ganzes Taschengeld für Strom und Futter ausgeben willst.
Mich freut es wenn Jugendliche so ein Interesse für den Teich haben, auch meine Kinder
sind begeistert, aber sie sind auch recht interessiert wenn sie die verschiedenen Tierarten
wie __ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Libellen .... am Teich beobachten können.
Ob Dir dies mit einem Koiteich möglich ist ????

LG Markus


----------



## WelliJustin (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Vielleicht sind koi doch nicht die richtigen fische. 
wo gibt es den __ Moderlieschen? 
wie groß werden diese? 

Was stellen sie für Anforderungen an den Teich?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,

__ Moderlieschen gibt es in jedem größeren Baumarkt mit Tierabteilung, oft geben welche
auch privat Moderlieschen ab.  Das Stück kostet zw.  50 Ct und 1 €.
ML werden maximal 10 cm groß und etwa 5 Jahre alt.
Futter fressen sie Insekten, und Kleinstlebewesen im Teich.
Auch Deine __ Stichlinge sind für einen naturnahen Teich geeignet.
Vor allem kannst Du bei diesen Fischarten auch viele Unterwasserpflanzen, welche ja
enorm wichtig für Sauerstoffzufuhr und Nährstoffbindung sind, einsetzten.
Diese Fische werden Deine Bepflanzung in Ruhe lassen. Bei Kois bzw. Goldfischen
sieht dies anders aus.
Klick einfach mal in meine Signatur, dann siehst Du einen Teichbau in allen Schritten.
Es gibt aber auch viele andere die einen sehr schönen und funktionellen naturnahen
Teich gebaut haben.
Man kann sehr viel falsch machen, aber bei guter Planung auch alles richtig.
Stell vllt. einfach einmal eine Skizze ein wie Du Dir das vorstellst.
Auch ein Foto vom Standort, wo Dein Teich hinkommen soll, wäre von Vorteil.

LG Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,
stell doch mal ein Bild vom alten Teich ein und zeichne ein, wie Du den vergrößern willst, dann kann man das doch viel besser besprechen und planen. Vorm 1. April würd ich eh nicht loslegen zu buddeln, aber ab dann sollte der Boden aufgetaut sein. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## WelliJustin (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hir ein paar Bilder von der Stele wo der Teich hin soll


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Platz ist da ja genug, wo ist denn der alte Teich, der vergrößert werden soll ? 
Kannst Du in ein Bild vielleicht mal einzeichnen, wie Du planst ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## WelliJustin (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

der alte Teich ist eine 750l Teichschale, das sagte ich aber schon, und da kann ich ja schlecht die Folie dran kleben. 

Der Teich soll bleiben und ist für die __ Stichlinge, die Goldfische kommen dann in den neuen

Der linke Teil ist ein Becken zwischen Filter und Teich da waren immer Algen drin die das Wasser zusätzlich geflittert haben, deshalb war das Wasser immer glasklar und man konnte die kleinen Stichlinge am Grund sehen


----------



## WelliJustin (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

das bearbeitete Bild lässt sich nicht hochladen es ist aber nichts besonderes eine zone die 1,5 m ief ist dann eine 60cm tiefe und als Abschluss nach links eine 25cm zone die dann ins Ufer übergeht 
In die 60cm zone sollen Seelosen und in eine 30er zone hinter der tiefzone __ Schilf oder sowas. 
forne in die 25er kommt dann kies. und in die 60er können noch haarnixen __ wasserpest oder ähnliche pflanzen die die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen auf die Oberfläche sollen dann noch muschelblumen die auch gegen die Algen seien sollen und regelmäßig abgekeschert werden sollen. 

so kann das dann hoffentlich auch ohne Filter klappen. 

Reicht für den Gasaustausch ein Wasserspiel mit eine Fontaine die für den kleinen Teich zu groß ist weil dann ein teil des Wassers vorbei spritzt


----------



## Zacky (5. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hi Justin.

Die Grunddaten klingen jetzt schon mal ganz gut. Kannst du etwa abschätzen, wie groß der Teich dann tatsächlich sein wird? Oberfläche und Volumen!?

Wenn du wirklich versuchen willst, ganz ohne Technik und viel technischen Filteraufbau auszukommen, denke ich, dann solltest du Dich auf viele Pflanzen einstellen. Dazu solltest du den Pflanzenbereich reichlich und gut mit Nahrstoff-zehrenden Pflanzen versorgen. Ich würde pauschal mal 30-40% der Fläche mit Pflanzen besetzen. Eine kleine Pumpe solltest du dennoch in Betracht ziehen um einfach das Wasser besser in den Pflanzenkreislauf zu befördern. Das soll auch nicht heißen, viele Pflanzen schaffen viel. Die Auswahl und Menge muss nur stimmen.

Ansonsten ein Skizze wäre immer noch das Optimum um dich vor unnötigen späteren Gefahren oder kostspieligen und zeitraubenden Umbauten zu schützen.

Bis später und viel Spaß noch...


----------



## Aragorn (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

http://www.meinschoenerteich.de/teichfolie/teichfolie_pvc.html
Vielleicht findest du hier was


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichvergrößerung*

Hallo Justin,

viele Vorredner haben es schon geschrieben, lass doch die Finger von den Kois. Ich könnte Unmengen geschenkt bekommen und nehme keine an.
Bei Deiner Kostenplanung darfst Du nie die laufenden Kosten aus dem Auge verlieren. So ein gut funktionierender Filter kostet sicher um die 200-300 Euro Strom im Jahr.
´
Überleg mal folgendes:
Den bestehenden Teich funktionierst Du zu Pflanzenfilter um. Also einfach Stichlinge raus und Pflanzen rein. 
Die Stichlinge und Goldfische , in den großen Teich. Ein paar Orfen dazu, die jagen Jungfische und Mückenlarven ein paar Moderliesschen dazu, fertig ist. 
Dann eine schöne Flachwasserzone (Flachwasserzonen sind das interessanteste am Teich) einrichten und Du hast eine bunt gemischt Truppe im Teich. 
Vergessen darfst Du auch nicht, dass die Wasserpflanzen sehr gut für den Teich sind , gut aussehen und gut Geld kosten. 
Es kostet auch einiges, wenn Du den Teich mit Substrat füllen willst. Von daher wäre mein Rat, gestaltet ersteinmal den Teich, mit Folie (je größer um so besser), Pflanzt den schön, einen Bachlauf schaffen zwischen dem alten Teich und dem neuen Teich, den alten Teich zum Pflanzenfilter umfuktionieren. 
Dann freuen, dass es den Goldfischen und Stichlingen gut geht. 
Mehr oder exotischere Tiere braucht man eigentlich nicht, es wird einfach nur kostenintensiv. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------

